# Neutered or not??



## Swanger (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey folks,

I have a question for you all - I was given a 3 year old male lab that has not been neutered. He is an awesome hunter, very obedient, nice disposition, etc. I have been told by my Vet that he will make a better hunter if neutered (i.e. less distractions).

Give me your thoughts! Thanks.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Whew this is a tuffy.. I dont think anybody wants to say to get the ol boy neutered  , the dog would have to be pretty miserable for me to have it done to him but if I thought I had to I would.


----------



## TPL (Oct 7, 2008)

Find a new vet.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Find a new vet first of all because he's out of his gord if he really believes that. On the other hand, I'd say to get him cut though as at 3 years of age and now going to a new owner and unless he's being campaigned or exceptionally good and has a good pedigree, he shouldn't be bred. These are just my immediate thoughts without knowing anything about the dog. If I knew more about the dog and the pedigree I might change my thoughts.


----------



## Swanger (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks guys, any other thoughts? I do not plan on breeding the dog.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Just wondering if it's to close to hunting season to castrate the dog, if it's still hurting and you take it hunting it might do some stuff you don't like.


----------



## Swanger (Aug 21, 2007)

If I decided to do it, it would not be until January/February. Still haven't heard if dogs are better hunters casterated. Is this a myth or scientific fact.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's probably going to make it more obedient which in turn can make a more user friendly hunter out of it. Probably less territorial and will hunt better with other dogs too. But the instinctive part of hunting you let your dog do will not be affected.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

myth. i chopped my lab at the age of 5 and he was a great hunter before and the same after.


----------



## Swanger (Aug 21, 2007)

Bluebird, what caused you to have him neutered at the age of 5? Just curious.


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

All male dogs are going to be different. If I were to run a male and did not test or trial just for hunting purposes I would cut. I hunt with some males and run only females. Never would I put them together when she is in heat. That being said I hunt with some males where it doesn't matter, they are always looking for a piece of a**. Just can't control themselves, this is probably what the vet means. Not only is it a distraction for the female but also the owner of the male. Most of the time my females will take a mouth full off of said male but it won't stop them. No matter what, If you are not testing/trialing get him cut for better good. There are enough backyard breedings going on the way it is.

BTW, both my females are titled and I will probably be getting the one fixed shortly!


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

If he's not breeding caliber material, why wouldn't you want him neutered? Say he gets out and he smells a female in heat a couple blocks away and he goes on the prowl and gets nailed by a car, or your buddy brings his in heat female hunting and in the process all your dog wants to do is mount it rather than find birds not to mention the accidental breeding that may or may not lead to a bunch of puppies getting euthanized. Your dog will hunt just fine whether he has his nuts or not.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Slimpickins said:


> If I were to run a male and did not test or trial just for hunting purposes I would cut.quote]
> 
> Just curious. Would you not neuter the hunt test dog just in case he's MH material/future stud dog or because you think unneutered dogs are better HT dogs?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Mine was one of those males that was crazed for a piece of a$$. Still, if there were birds working, or roosters to be found, he could care less if a ***** is around. But if just setting up dekes or taking a break between walks, you had to keep your eye on him. Got him snipped recently at 3 YO and he is probably still the same, but we'll have to see.

I dont think you will hurt anything by snipping him. Having it done is supposed to increase their life expectancy as well. Just one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

It takes a full 14 days to recover from neutering. In my experience, at 3 years of age, getting him neuterd will not stop marking, or chasing a$$, which are typically what vets mean by "distractions". If he is obedient and collar trained, and you havn't had these problems with him, then you should be fine. BUT... keep an eye on him if there are any females around. Not that they will need the help. I know of no females that can't put a male in his place when need be...

Just ask my wife. :wink:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I vote for neuter also. Didn't on the first three, should have as it would've saved lots of small problems. Sam had it done at 7 months and no problems what so ever with "distractions" or aggression toward other dogs.

My first old boy was nuts for the ladies. He would hide behind a 2" sappling in the yard thinking he was out of sight. He'd also zip across the road and lay down in the grass until I went away. Age took care of it like everything else but it was a bother.


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

daveb said:


> Slimpickins said:
> 
> 
> > If I were to run a male and did not test or trial just for hunting purposes I would cut.quote]
> ...




I guess I am not following what you are saying. What I am saying is if the dog is titled or is running then you would have a reason not to cut him. If he is just a hunting dog there really is no reason why not to have him neutered.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I have neutered all my males that I was not going to breed. It has never made them hunt better or worse. It does change there minds about the girls after a while. neutered males generaly live longer with less trouble with cancer and prostate trouble later in life. just get him cut it's not a big deal he won't miss them at all..


----------



## Swanger (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for all your input guys! I am having him clipped, but I am going to wait until after the hunting season since we are so close to opener (Oct. 3). Thanks again.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Good job Swanger! If I were hunting him I would do the same, in my opinion it makes a much more obedient dog more willing to submit to me as pack leader. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

One thing it will prevent is his prostate sweeling and interfering with his ability to pee and poop when he is a old dog

its a good idea for this eason alone

I always have a dental cleaning done whenever the dogs are put under saves the money cost of anesthesia


----------

